# Réclamation certificats sans cesse



## mikalak (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'utilise une messagerie pro via le web qui necessite un certificat, un clé, ...
Depuis le renouvellement de mon certificat, il y a qq jours, à chaque connexion  et sans cesse, une fenetre surgit pour me demander de choisir entre deux certificats : celui que j'utilise et un certificat apple com.apple......

je n'arrive pas a definir une fois pour toute le certificat. 
pouvez -vous m'aider?
merci
mika


----------



## otgl (21 Septembre 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Lancer Applications > Utilitaires > Trousseaux d'accès.
Sélectionner "Certificats" dans le panneau à gauche.
Supprimer le certificat dont tu n'as plus besoin.


----------



## mikalak (21 Septembre 2012)

je ne connais pas ce certificat apple, com.apple.idms...... d'où sort il?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------

merci ça marche t'es un chef!!!!!
mika


----------



## mikalak (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour
je me permets de vous solliciter de nouveau pour un problème de certificat. 
Voila, j'utilise ma messagerie pro via internet, et à chaque ouverture une fenêtre me propose deux certificats : le certificat de ma messagerie et un certificat apple. 

j'ai beau choisir le certificat de ma messagerie pro, la fenêtre  réapparaît  sans cesse pour me re proposer de choisir entre les certificats. 

Pour éviter, cela j'ai purement et simplement supprimer le certificat apple. Du coup, tout fonctionne correctement. 
Mais au bout de qq jours, rebelotte, la fenêtre de proposition des certificats re apparait, avec toujours le choix entre mon certificat et un celui d'apple

J'utilise cette messagerie depuis 3 ans, et c'est la première fois que ça fait ce truc.

Auriez vous une idée sur l'origine de ces demandes sans cesses. 
merci
mika


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2012)

Bizarre effectivement. Ça se présente comment (petite photo) ?
Ta messagerie professionnelle est celle de ta société ou une messagerie sur un nuage quelconque (Google, MS, ...) ?


----------



## mikalak (20 Octobre 2012)

il s'agit de ma messagerie de l'entreprise (webmail cube)
Exusez pour la photo, je n'arrive pas  l'envoyer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2012)

mikalak a dit:


> Exusez pour la photo, je n'arrive pas  l'envoyer.



Il faut d'abord la transférer en ligne, sur imageshack.us par exemple. Puis depuis là, tu l'insères dans ton message.


----------



## mikalak (22 Octobre 2012)

dèsque le message réapparaît, je tacherai de vous envoyer le message.
merci en tout cas.
mika


----------



## mikalak (24 Octobre 2012)

ET voila ça recommence, apres avoir consulté le site apple pour connaitre les news de la keynote, 
me revoila à devoir choisir toutes les seconde entre le certificat de ma messagerie et un certificat apple (cf photo)


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/littlesnapper.png/

merci
mika

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h16 ----------




mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'utilise une messagerie pro via le web qui necessite un certificat, un clé, ...
> Depuis le renouvellement de mon certificat, il y a qq jours, à chaque connexion  et sans cesse, une fenetre surgit pour me demander de choisir entre deux certificats : celui que j'utilise et un certificat apple com.apple......
> 
> ...


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2012)

Le problème n'apparaît qu'avec Safari ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h03 ----------

Ce que tu pourrais essayer, avec Safari, c'est :
a) faire un _reset_ de Safari, notamment en virant toutes les données des sites
b) aller dans les préférences de Safari, onglet Privacy, supprimer tous les cookies et données des sites.


----------



## mikalak (24 Octobre 2012)

je n'utilise que safari en fait, je ne pourrais pas te répondre malheureusement.


----------



## mikalak (24 Octobre 2012)

malheureusement ça ne marche pas, à chaque fois je suis obligé de supprime le certificat apple.... pour pouvoir utiliser ma messagerie pro.
c'est dingue ...


----------



## mikalak (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
je me permets de profiter de l'arrivée de Maverick pour relancer une vieille discussion, d'un an, qui me pourrit la vie. En effet, à chaque fois que je consulte mon web mail pro, Safari me propose de choisir entre mon certificat et un certificat apple. 
 La messagerie bloque , je suis alors obligé de retourner dans le trousseau pour supprimer ce fichu certificat Apple, relancer ma messagerie, retaper mes mails, ....
Voila.
Pour info, le problème  se répète aussi bien sur mon imac que mon macbookpro et quelque soit la session!

Auriez vous une idée?

merci
Mika


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2013)

En fait, je ne vois pas bien ce qui se passe (je n'ai jamais vu qu'on ait à choisir entre deux certificats).

Ce webmail pro, c'est quoi, si ce n'est pas indiscret ?
Et les domaines respectifs associés aux certificats ?


----------



## mikalak (30 Octobre 2013)

le webmail est sous roundcub.
le certificat et le clé me sont fournis par mon employeur.
Je t'avouerai que je m'y connait pas trop pour te répondre sur le domaine, je peux le trouver sur le certificats et la bi clé?
merci encore, pour tous ce que vous faites dans ce forum.

pour info le message est le suivant : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/littlesnapper.png/

mika


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2013)

Là, je comprends un peu mieux : ce qui est demandé, c'est quelque chose qui t'identifie auprès du site.
Or, effectivement, tu as un certificat qui t'a été confié par ton entreprise. Et tu as aussi un certificat créé par le système pour t'identifier auprès d'iCloud (et il y en a peut-être d'autres encore).
Ce qui se passe c'est que Safari ne sait pas quelle identité il doit renvoyer au site : reste donc à savoir comment on lui fait apprendre et retenir sa leçon.

Il y a un an tu n'utilisais que Safari, tu n'aurais pas Firefox sous la main aujourd'hui, au moins pour faire un test ?


----------



## mikalak (30 Octobre 2013)

depuis toujours je suis resté fidèle à SAFARI, mais si tu veux je peux telecharger firefox pour faire des essais. 
(En même temps, tu apprend qqch d
e super important :
Je me demande si ce n'est pas à cause de cela que mon mot de passe icloud n'est  parfois pas reconnu, pour une raison indéterminée, ce qui m'oblige à changer mon mdp Icloud  au moins 10 fois depuis un an...)   

Merci
mika


----------



## tboy (2 Novembre 2013)

Je te rejoints sur ce problème. J'ai le meme. 
Un site web de mon entreprise pour la gestion R.H. me demande sans cesse, soit de choisir entre le certificat du site web (que j'ai du ajouter moi-même précédemment), soit mon login/password système. C'est d'ailleurs le login/password qui m'est demandé le plus souvent. Et  après m'être logé, quand je parcours les menu du site web en question, il me le demande encore et encore. C'est très pénible. 
Je n'avais pas ce problème avant de passer de ML à Mavericks.


----------



## tboy (2 Novembre 2013)

@Mikalak 

J'ai passé une heure à tester différents trucs pour résoudre ce problème et j'y suis parvenu.
Regarde dans ton trousseau où se trouve le certificat en question. S'il se trouve dans "système", déplace le dans "session". Aussi, si ce n'est pas deja le cas, en double cliquant dessus, dans "se fier", "signature de code", mettre "toujours approuver".

Voila, jespere que ca solutionnera ton problème. Ca a solutionné le mien. Tiens nous au courant.

Ps: Tu peux aussi preciser le site en right cliquant dessus, dans nouvelle preference d'identité.


----------



## mikalak (2 Novembre 2013)

mon certificat est dans session, et il était toujours approuvé. 

Le problème persiste chez moi. 
Mika


----------



## mikalak (7 Novembre 2013)

personne pour m'aider???


----------



## mikalak (11 Novembre 2013)

J'ai résolu mon problème   
pour info, j'ai du réparer le trousseaux d'accès et redéfinir les paramètres des mes certificats. 
Depuis maintenant une heure, je n'ai aucune sollicitations. 
mika


----------



## mikalak (16 Janvier 2016)

mikalak a dit:


> J'ai résolu mon problème
> pour info, j'ai du réparer le trousseaux d'accès et redéfinir les paramètres des mes certificats.
> Depuis maintenant une heure, je n'ai aucune sollicitations.
> mika



Bonjour, 
Je me permets de relancer cette discussion que j'avais initié, car j'ai du réinstallé un certificat et une clé pour accéder à ma messagerie pro... 
La fenêtre qui me propose sans cesse de choisir de certificat, réapparait. 
A l'époque j'avais trouvé la solution en réparant le trousseau 
Probleme, aujourd'hui je suis sous 10.11 , je ne trouve plus la commande pour réparer le trousseau.
Auriez vous une idée. je bataille depuis plus de 3 jours avec cette c....
merci d'avance
Mika


----------



## mikalak (16 Janvier 2016)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je me permets de relancer cette discussion que j'avais initié, car j'ai du réinstallé un certificat et une clé pour accéder à ma messagerie pro...
> La fenêtre qui me propose sans cesse de choisir de certificat, réapparait.
> A l'époque j'avais trouvé la solution en réparant le trousseau
> ...


----------



## mikalak (17 Janvier 2016)

personne pour m'aider? 
je craque. 
Mika


----------



## mikalak (7 Janvier 2018)

Je me permets de relancer mon poste, car à chaque année, je me retrouve dans la meme situation... Mon certificat, bi clé de ma messagerie pro sont renouvelés tous les ans, et tous les ans c'est la meme histoire.
Apres avoir installe la clé et le certificat sans problème, des que j'accede à ma messagerie, j'ai un message de safari qui me demande de choisir mon certificat, je le choisis, j'accede à la message, mais toutes les 3/4 min, une fenetre réapparaît pour me demander de choisir mon certificat... Vous me direz comment ai-je fait les années précédente, pour "résoudre" ce problème, j'installe plusieurs fois le certificat, jusqu'à qu'il arret de me le demander. Ce problème persiste depuis Capitaine, j'ai aujourd'hui Sierra, rien n'y fait... 
J'ai le meme problème sur mon autre mac (iMac), j'ai suivi des tonnes de topic, lancer SOS, ONYX, désactivé le réglage de l'heure automatique, déplacer le certificat dans Session, approuvé le certificat, bref, tellement de truc, mais rien n'y fait. 
Je suis persuadé que le problème est simple et qu'il suffit de trouver la solution que j'espère vraiment que l'un d'entre vous pourra m"aider. 
Je vous remercie déjà d'avoir lu mon topic. Je suis preneur de toute les aides 24h/24, 7j/7, ....


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2018)

C'est toujours aussi difficile de t'aider vu que je n'ai pas cette configuration ; de fait je n'ai jamais eu à installer de certificat pour ce genre de connexion.

Encore une fois, je te conseille d'essayer, ne serait-ce que temporairement, Firefox : il a sa propre gestion des certificats et avec un peu de chance il sera plus astucieux que Safari.


----------



## mikalak (7 Janvier 2018)

avec firefox, ça fonctionne, mais j'utilise d'autre application , ça m'embête d'utiliser deux navigateurs en meme temps,


----------



## mikalak (9 Janvier 2018)

Pour celles et ceux qui sont ou seront dans la meme situation voici la solution.
SI le certificat est cesse demandé, alors

ouvrez le trousseau
cliquez sur certificats, sélectionnez votre certificat et clique droit, sélectionnez _Nouvelle préférence du certificat_
entrez l'adresse mail complète de votre messagerie pro (terminez par /).
validez
sélectionnez de nouveau le certificat
cliquez sur_ Lire les informations_, cliquez sur le triangle_ Se fier _et choisir_ toujours approuver_
répétez la même opération avec la bi clé
et voila, comment j'ai enfin résolu mon problème vieux de 2 ans au moins;
Mika


----------

